# TV station looking for RVers on East Cost



## frenchtv (Jun 22, 2010)

Hello,

my name is Julie and I'm a producer at the Washington DC office of France 2 Television (French public TV, second network in France). We're preparing a story for the summer about people traveling in RV for their vacation and I'm trying to find a family on the East Cost (not too far from DC...) who would be willing to have us along and film them on their RV vacation for a few hours, possibly before the end of June.
let me know if you're interested! 

Thanks.
Julie


----------

